# What country has the most beautiful woman



## min0 lee (Aug 12, 2006)

*COUNTRIES THAT HAVE WON THE MOST COMBINED MISS WORLD TITLES AND MISS UNIVERSE TITLES EXCLUDING MISS AMERICA AND MISS UNITED KINGDOM* .

*Rank  .... **Country.........**Number of Combined Titles*
1...............Venezuela..............9
2................India.....................7 
3.................Sweden................6
4.................Puerto Rico.............5
5.................Netherlands............4
5..................Finland.................4
7...................Trinidad and Tobago..3
7........................Brazil................3
7.....................South Africa................3


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2006)

Italy without a doubt


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Italy without a doubt


Ahhh...the country that produced Sophia Loren.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## squanto (Aug 13, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

>



Why did you do that?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2006)

I was gonna say either Brazil or Sweden


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 13, 2006)

*COUNTRIES THAT HAVE WON THE MOST MISS WORLD TITLES* *Rank**Country**Number of Miss World Titles*1Venezuela51India53United Kingdom44Sweden34Jamaica34Netherlands37United States27South Africa27Iceland27Finland27Argentina2*COUNTRIES THAT HAVE WON THE MOST MISS UNIVERSE TITLES* *Rank**Country**Number of Miss Universe Titles*1United States72Venezuela42Puerto Rico44Sweden35Trinidad and Tobago25Thailand25Philippines25India25Finland25Brazil2


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 13, 2006)

whats the diff b/t miss universe and world?

I'm going with Greece or Italy BTW.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 13, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> *whats the diff b/t miss universe and world?*I'm going with Greece or Italy BTW.



Miss world has nothing on miss universe, with miss universe you are up against all other life forms ie. aliens. It's a very prestigious title.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 13, 2006)

South American countries.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Italy without a doubt



Yeah, depending on where you go in Italy you might be right.  I haven't been enough places outside of North America and Europe to really say, but Italy was top notch.  Rome and Capri in particular had some beautiful chicas.

I went to Barcelona, and that had some good competition too.  The Italian women were leaner and had prettier faces I think, but the Spanish women had nice faces as well with more tits and ass, heh.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, depending on where you go in Italy you might be right.  I haven't been enough places outside of North America and Europe to really say, but Italy was top notch.  Rome and Capri in particular had some beautiful chicas.
> 
> I went to Barcelona, and that had some good competition too.  The Italian women were leaner and had prettier faces I think, but the *Spanish women had nice faces as well with more tits and ass, heh.*



Case closed.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 13, 2006)

Person to person...but on average I like latin women.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 13, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Miss world has nothing on miss universe, with miss universe you are up against all other life forms ie. aliens. It's a very prestigious title.





That's pretty biased how humans win every year.  I really thought the title should have gone to zanthar last year.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 13, 2006)

^ Personally, I think the whole thing is fixed. Back in the day, the judges never accepted bribes, but, alas, things change.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2006)

mrowfl!


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, depending on where you go in Italy you might be right.  I haven't been enough places outside of North America and Europe to really say, but Italy was top notch.  Rome and Capri in particular had some beautiful chicas.
> 
> I went to Barcelona, and that had some good competition too.  The Italian women were leaner and had prettier faces I think, but the Spanish women had nice faces as well with more tits and ass, heh.


I thought Italian women had much bigger tits than any other women I have seen on average, plus the age better than most peoples and they can cook.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I thought Italian women had much bigger tits than any other women I have seen on average, plus the age better than most peoples and they can cook.



Not true story, I've dated a handfull of eyetalian chicks and only one had
semi large boobs

The only diference is that breast tissue is fatty
so maybe all the generations of eating pasta
has cause a permanent eruption of chest flesh


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Not true story, I've dated a handfull of eyetalian chicks and only one had
> semi large boobs
> 
> The only diference is that breast tissue is fatty
> ...


You dated them in Italy or did you date fake Italians in America???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You dated them in Italy or did you date fake Italians in America???





Hmmm...

You make a good point, I think we should get a GOVT science
grant and investigate the possibility of Italian chicks having hot boobage


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/124773/brazilian_women_footvolley/

Women from Brazil can do more than cook.


----------



## the nut (Aug 14, 2006)

Greeks and Brazilians like it in the ass..... that's beautiful.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I thought Italian women had much bigger tits than any other women I have seen on average, plus the age better than most peoples and they can cook.



Dunno, on average I think I see more women with titties in America.  Of course, that is probably because they are fat too.  There are so many Italian women with nice stomachs, legs, and butts.  The Spanish women had more hips, tits, and butts.  At least that's what I've gathered.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 14, 2006)

United States.  We have Jessica Simpson.  Nuff said.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 14, 2006)

Hawaii


----------



## god hand (Aug 14, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> United States.  We have Jessica Simpson.  Nuff said.



LOL! What is it with white men and Jessica Simpson. She look good, but wait, I take that back she doesnt look good.

The United States have the fattest women on the planet.

Any south american country


----------



## god hand (Aug 14, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Hawaii



Yes this place too. Anybody that thinks otherwise is pretty much a dumbass


----------



## the nut (Aug 15, 2006)

god hand said:


> The United States have the fattest women on the planet.



Tell me about...


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 15, 2006)

the nut said:


> Tell me about...


Uh......... imagebeaver doesn't play well with hotlinking.


----------



## the nut (Aug 15, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Uh......... imagebeaver doesn't play well with hotlinking.



Fuckers! .... I fixed it!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 15, 2006)

Mexico and Thailand


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## lnvanry (Aug 15, 2006)

the nut said:


> Tell me about...



I'd still hit it


----------



## rogelio (Aug 15, 2006)

Miss universe is a bull shit, because is managed by commercial ..and isn't the last word ....

I would like to show you a few pictures of Cali Womans ...


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 15, 2006)

yum.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 15, 2006)

I love hot women with guns


----------



## the nut (Aug 15, 2006)

That's fucking scary.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 15, 2006)

rogelio said:


> Miss universe is a bull shit, because is managed by commercial ..and isn't the last word ....
> 
> I would like to show you a few pictures of Cali Womans ...


I see them all the time in Queens New York. Very pretty.


----------



## god hand (Aug 15, 2006)

Doublebase said:


>



look at that face she look soooooooooooo stupid! Its like I could go up to her, tell her I do this and that, then she will start to do this and that. If you know what I mean.


----------



## god hand (Aug 15, 2006)

the nut said:


> Tell me about...



If you think that's fat then I feel sorry for you I like to have meat on my chicken.


----------



## god hand (Aug 15, 2006)

I mean who wouldnt hit this?


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 15, 2006)

god hand said:


> look at that face she look soooooooooooo stupid! Its like I could go up to her, tell her I do this and that, then she will start to do this and that. If you know what I mean.



I don't care how stupid she looks....she is wayyyyy hotter than the meatballs you posted from bangbros....if you could even see their faces

you're a big lovin kinda guy like foreman huh?

I like'em all...I just prefer Jess simpson


----------



## the nut (Aug 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> I mean who wouldnt hit this?



Those look good, no cottage cheese.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 16, 2006)

thats because she's bent over dum dum

when you stretch the skin  or hold it up it straightens out the cottage cheese.


don't get me wrong...I'd still hit, cheese or not


----------



## the nut (Aug 16, 2006)

lnvanry said:


> thats because she's bent over dum dum
> 
> when you stretch the skin  or hold it up it straightens out the cottage cheese.
> 
> ...




I hope she can walk bent over....  

Believe me I'm not one to complain about fat chicks, the've kept me in business for a long time!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2006)

the nut said:


> I hope she can walk bent over....
> 
> Believe me I'm not one to complain about fat chicks, the've kept me in business for a long time!


What business is that?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

^ Selling fried chkicken.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

Germany maybe?


----------



## pinkinmiami (Aug 17, 2006)

Nicaragua...Very exotic from blonde and blue eyed to mocha, amazonian beauties. Don't sleep on Nicaragua ;-)


----------



## the nut (Aug 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> What business is that?



The business of gettin down....


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

china?


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

Japan! I think on average, Japan has some of the best looking women.


----------



## the nut (Aug 17, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> china?


----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> Japan! I think on average, Japan has some of the best looking women.


I think some of the most beutiful people are interracially mixed, the most gorgeous girl I ever knew was latina/laotian she had wonderful skin color, great hips, ass and boobs, her face was perfectly symetrical and her eyes were unbelievable.


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 18, 2006)

I am quite a fan of long dark hair, dark eyes, and a booty.
Ergo, I vote for Italian and Brazilian women.  In my dating experience, Greek girls tend to be thick and become their mothers quite sadly as they get older.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 18, 2006)

Purdue Power said:


> I am quite a fan of long dark hair, dark eyes, and a booty.
> Ergo, I vote for Italian and Brazilian women. In my dating experience, Greek girls tend to be thick and become their mothers quite sadly as they get older.


 
You can find those in any country. Not just Italy and Brazil.


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2006)

Vietnamese girls are lush, and take excellent care of themselves.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 18, 2006)

goob said:


> Vietnamese girls are lush, and take excellent care of themselves.


Some of them look nice, and some look like they can eat corn on the cob through a picket fence


----------



## BigKid1212 (Aug 18, 2006)

canada!


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Beachland


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


>


India?


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 22, 2006)

we need more


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> India?


no


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> no


Caribean


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 22, 2006)

^ you are getting warmer.


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2006)

She is a Asian Hispanic cross, might be Filipino.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ you are getting warmer.


South American?


----------



## Vieope (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## the nut (Aug 24, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


>



Holy shit!


----------

